# M.E.T. Indoor N.F.A.A. Tournament



## stringman (Aug 28, 2008)

The Washtenaw Sportsman's Club will hold an Indoor N.F.A.A. Tournament on Saturday Feb. 19th at 7pm and on Sunday Feb. 20th at 10am and 2pm.
The club is located at 5095 Ellis Rd, Ypsilanti, MI 48197.
Contact Mike @ 734-475-5839 for additional info.


----------

